# Greylist



## Falloutboy6 (24. Juli 2011)

Hi,

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich herausfinden kann ob mein Server bei anderen Mailprovidern, wie z. B. web.de, auf der Greyliste ist?

Danke für eure Hilfe

Gruß
Benny


----------



## Till (25. Juli 2011)

Greylisting is ja ein temporares blocken für einige wenige Minuten, das kannst Du also nicht irgenwo abfragen. Du siehts es nur in Deinem mail.log, wenn Du eine Email an das konto sendest. Wenn es dann beim ersten Versuch mit "Greylisted" abgewiesen wird und nach ca. 15 Minuten beim nächsten mal durchkommt, dann verwendet der gegenüberliegende Server Greylisting. Diesen 2. Sendeversuch macht Dein Postfix automatisch, Du musst also bei Greylisting nicht aktiv werden, es verzögert nur beim ersten Senden an einen neuen Empfänger die Zustellung um einige Minuten.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (25. Juli 2011)

Ah ok und der nächste Schritt wenn die Mails komplett geblockt werden? Bzw. auffällig ist es, dass die Mails bei web.de immer im SPAM Ordner landen.


----------



## Till (25. Juli 2011)

Das hat normalerweise nichts mit greylisting zu tun, sondern ist wahrscheinlich ein problem mit dem reverse DNS record. Überprüfe bitte mal, dass für die IP-Adresse Deines Servers im DNS Des Providers ein Reverse DNS Eintrag gesetzt ist, der identisch mit dem Hostnamen des Servers ist.


----------



## mare (25. Juli 2011)

Hier:

MultiRBL.valli.org - Blacklist, Whitelist and FCrDNS check tool


kannst du auch prüfen, ob deine IP irgendwo gelistet ist.
Wie Till schon sagt, ist meistens ein inkonsistentes DNS Setup das Problem.

Name -> IP = IP -> Name & Name = helo im Mailserver 

Auch ein verhauener SPF Records kann Probleme machen.
prüfe deswegen bitte auch nslookup -query=txt DEINEDOMAIN


----------



## Falloutboy6 (25. Juli 2011)

Danke für den Link mare. Beim nslookup bekomme ich folgendes zurück



> nslookup -query=txt rich-meets-beautiful.de
> Server:        192.168.1.1
> Address:    192.168.1.1#53
> 
> ...


----------



## mare (25. Juli 2011)

Der eingetragene MX deiner Domain ist loft1096.serverloft.de
Dein Postfix meldet sich aber mit hosting-hanna.de

Also stimmt der helo nicht mit dem PTR der IP überein.
Entweder du änderst den MX Eintrag z.B. in mail.hosting-hanna.de und den PTR bei serverloft ebenfalls. Oder du trägst loft1096.serverloft.de im postfix als Hostnamen ein. 

PS: Obwohl es mehr Arbeit ist, würde ich den Hostname ändern. loft1096 sieht generisch aus und könnte somit auch von Spamfiltern als böse eingestuft werden.

Weiterhin könntest du mit dem TXT Record :

v=spf1 ip4: 85.25.120.187 -all

den Gegenstellen sagen, dass der Server berechtigt ist Mails für die Domain zu verschicken. Das bringt dir im Scoring Pluspunkte.


----------



## Falloutboy6 (25. Juli 2011)

ok danke für deinen Tipp werde ich mir mal anschauen.


----------



## stefanw (4. Aug. 2011)

Btw. habt Ihr auch manchmal das Problem das Server die Euch Mails zuschicken wollen mit dem Greylisting nicht zurechtkommen?


----------



## mare (4. Aug. 2011)

Ja, aber das sind nur eine Handvoll.
Ich glaube z.B. die Mailer von Sourceforge versuchen nur einmal die Mails zuzustellen. Wenn das nicht klappt erfolgt kein erneuter Versuch.
Yahoo hatte das auch mal ein zeitlang so.

Wobei es gerade bei solchen Systemen der per SPF / MX für eine Domain zuständig sind keinen Sinn macht die ins Greylisting zu schicken da es die Mails unnötig verzögert. 

Greylisting macht imho nur Sinn, wenn der Einlieferungsserver sich irgendwie verdächtig macht.

PS: Auf Threaddiebstahl steht eine Woche Internetverbot ;-)


----------

